# EVNetics Soliton Shiva Data



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> Coming Soon!


A new thread with no info?? lmao..... c'mon Ron give it up....lol

Anyways, I have been driving my truck for several weeks now with the Shiva. Of course it's different than a colossal track event... but lots of miles and lots of acceleration events lends some feeling of overall capability/performance etc etc. 

My Shiva has done everything asked of it to date and more. It just works. Does everything as advertised (ya. . well, I don't know about top limits yet... lol) but . . . when u think of a high performance ICE street/strip car and how the performance mods make them tough to drive on the street. . . . well, lets just say, there is no such issue with electric. . I can set current limit to 1000 amps and it behaves exactly like my Soliton1. Or I can crank it up and . . .


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Tess and Qer do really nice work, don't they?


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> A new thread with no info?? lmao..... c'mon Ron give it up....lol
> 
> Anyways, I have been driving my truck for several weeks now with the Shiva. Of course it's different than a colossal track event... but lots of miles and lots of acceleration events lends some feeling of overall capability/performance etc etc.


Your data is where?
G.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> Your data is where?
> G.


excuse me? I didn't start the thread. . . nor did I offer any.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Data from one Shiva. 
Set-up is two Shiva's, two Warp Motors, one sagging 4000amp battery pack @ 230V. Settings were set for 2000BA per controller, 2000MA per motor @ 200V.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

My 230V pack is sagging about 50% pulling 4000amps. The voltage sag dropped to 113V. Now remember I already ran two shake-down runs at Lebanon Valley Dragway with a 10.2 ET. Adding more modules in series will compensate the sag and should lower my 1/4 ET into the 9's.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting Ron.

Do you have a graph with the RPM line included?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Do you have a graph with the RPM line included?


There wasn't any RPM data in the log file, otherwise it would have been included automatically.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> Thanks for posting Ron.
> 
> Do you have a graph with the RPM line included?


Did not have the tach sensor in yet, maybe next time.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Just contemplating my pack options. The most voltage a Shiva can handle is 425V, so even if I build up my pack voltage 425V, I will see around 213V to each motor. It should be enough to hit the 9's, but still not utilizing full Shiva strength. 

I think this winter I will add 5 more cells in parallel to build 15P cells. Then bring the voltage up to 425V, the sag should be less and each motor will see more voltage.


----------

